# Marketing



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

Iam planning to buy Hydro jetter Located in southern California as you know there are a lot haydro jetter plumbng comapny doing hydro jet from $ 350 to highest may be rooter rooter at $ 1500 . My worries is this pulling the trigger buy the equiptment that cost over $ 32000 to 45000 with intrest rate being around 6% now and then sitting here loosing jobs to those who are doing jetting for real cheap price then I end up not having eough jobs to cover the expenses . Your wised business savy advise would be real appreicated . I am Located in Palm Springs Califronia .

Thank you 

The Happy Plunger Inc.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I don’t think you asked a question but I’ll offer my best advice with what you’ve told me. 

Don’t buy the machine if you don’t have enough work to make it profitable, but that’s kinda obvious advice.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I don’t think you asked a question but I’ll offer my best advise with what you’ve told me.
> 
> Don’t buy the machine if you don’t have enough work to make it profitable, but that’s kinda obvious advice.


Actually that was the question I am subing out all Hydro jettrer job now . But sometimes is inconvince because you are at their mercy.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

What will your payment be a month ? 

What will it cost to maintain the equipment ? 

What do you bill out for jet jobs in a month ? 

Can you step up your game and get more jet jobs ? 


Can you pull old records and check what you’ve been paying out for jet jobs in the past year ? 

I keep records on everything. My records often answer my questions, not with opinions but with hard facts.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Pay cash for the jetter. Don’t do a loan. Pitch your equipment as far more superior than your competitors and run with it. You’re not selling the jetter. You’re selling your self.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

happy plunger said:


> Actually that was the question I am subing out all Hydro jettrer job now . But sometimes is inconvince because you are at their mercy.


I t5hink with intrest rate being 6% the payment will be around $ 648 a monthy .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What will your payment be a month ?
> 
> What will it cost to maintain the equipment ?
> 
> ...


I had this year so far 8 hydro jet which I SUB for $ 350 each . and charged each haydro jet $ 875 .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> I t5hink with intrest rate being 6% the payment will be around $ 648 a monthy .


You’ll need to get a quote on insurance for it. 

Do you need a license plate for it ? Figure that cost in also.

This is just a math word problem. 

If Happy Plunger buys a jettter that cost $650 a month……..etc etc. 

Just like my kids math word problems.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You’ll need to get a quote on insurance for it.
> 
> Do you need a license plate for it ? Figure that cost in also.
> [/QUOI I think it was 450 for the whole year i tnink yo need license plate the cost i must find out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> I had this year so far 8 hydro jet which I SUB for $ 350 each . and charged each haydro jet $ 875 .


You’ll need more than one job a month to justify buying it, IMO. that’s about what you’re averaging, actually a little less.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You’ll need more than one job a month to justify buying it, IMO. that’s about what you’re averaging, actually a little less.


I was thinking puting money to wards advertisment too to get more jobs .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> I was thinking puting money to wards advertisment too to get more jobs .


Then you need to figure that cost also unless you planned to advertise wether you buy the jetter or not.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Then you need to figure that cost also unless you plan to advertise anyway.


I Had idea to start advertisment first befor i buy the equiptment to see what is outcome but my wife says that is crazy if someone call for hydro jet then you do not have the equiptment to do so .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> I Had idea to start advertisment first befor i buy the equiptment to see what is outcome but my wife says that is crazy if someone call for hydro jet then you do not have the equiptment to do so .


I agree with your wife.

Just a question, what is this jetter worth if you decide to sell it in a year ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I agree with your wife.


So I guess that answer the question she say buy it it will pay for it self even my other plumbers tell me that I being conservative here scared beside too many people doing it here too but not a good job at it .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

happy plunger said:


> So I guess that answer the question she say buy it it will pay for it self even my other plumbers tell me that I being conservative here scared beside too many people doing it here too but not a good job at it .


I have been sitting on this for almost two years I even went to wett show but did not buy anything because of too much competion here .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Take your emotions out of it and let the numbers make your decision. 

If it all craps the bed will it put you on the street ? If you can afford the risk, go for it.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Take your emotions out of it and let the numbers make your decision.
> 
> If it all craps the bed will it put you on the street ? If you can afford the risk, go for it.


You are right ! montly including loan payment and insurance perhaps close to $ 800 a month the trick is to sale every jetting job at $ 975 per jetting competing with others that charge $ 350 That the trick .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> You are right ! montly including loan payment and insurance perhaps close to $ 800 a month the trick is to sale every jetting job at $ 975 per jetting competing with others that charge $ 350 That the trick .


I could see where that could be a problem.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

5,000 direct mailers from a print shop run around 2k, that includes postage. Business name full size on one side of it, huge. Services on the other side. I get these in my mail all the time from
Other companies and business name is small, I never remember who they were.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

You mention other are running $350/job and that you would need to run $975/job. One of those prices sounds reasonable for a $35k jetter trailer and it ain't the first one.

Are your competitors using a trailer or a cart? If that's their price with a trailer they are losing money. Are they running the hose multiple times to fully clear the line, or are they hole punchers? What size line is that price? Is that by the job or by the hour?

Do you have a camera? Offer to video the line if they opt for jetting. Keep a few videos on your phone/tablet showing what the jetter can do. For example a Warthog head will not only clear roots wall to wall, but will descale cast iron lines. Sell the added capabilities.

You can also start subbing out to other small outfits if you have your own jetter.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If Company X charges $350 per jet job and does 4 jet jobs a day and works 3 days a week for 40 weeks(9 months)out of the year. How much money does company X gross in that year ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 5,000 direct mailers from a print shop run around 2k, that includes postage. Business name full size on one side of it, huge. Services on the other side. I get these in my mail all the time from
> Other companies and business name is small, I never remember who they were.





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 5,000 direct mailers from a print shop run around 2k, that includes postage. Business name full size on one side of it, huge. Services on the other side. I get these in my mail all the time from
> Other companies and business name is small, I never remember who they were.


The question is do they work for Hydro jetting or plumbing i Get it those too ?


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If Company X charges $350 per jet job and does 4 jet jobs a day and works 3 days a week for 40 weeks(9 months)out of the year. How much money does company X gross in that year ?


This is company give the contractors specail price their bread and butter is on doing lining how ever when I call theme for haydro jet they are allways booked they give dates when the can come i think they chargr more when they do their own hydro jetting. but there are those doing hydro jetting anywhere from $ 350 to $ 795 those who you are competing with .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> You mention other are running $350/job and that you would need to run $975/job. One of those prices sounds reasonable for a $35k jetter trailer and it ain't the first one.
> 
> Are your competitors using a trailer or a cart? If that's their price with a trailer they are losing money. Are they running the hose multiple times to fully clear the line, or are they hole punchers? What size line is that price? Is that by the job or by the hour?
> 
> ...


This company is clled relining technologies yes they have outstanding equiptment like Harben and Us jetter installed on their Truck I have been using theme for long time they do jet the until clear how ever for the first two hours is $350 including the camera , after two hours then is going tobe $ 175 per hour Like I said the bread butter is lining they hope that you sale the liner then they do it for you and you charge the client . Once for couple of times I used local guy for hydro jetting even though they only charged me $ 345 the first time he cut his worthog stuck in the line I had to dig the soil an remove his worthog head because their tech did not cmera the line before doing hydro jett . That is why I went back with relining technolgies they are proffesiona. How ever they cahrge for descaleing $ 1000 first hour after that is by the hours. descaleing is more that jetting .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I agree with your wife.
> 
> Just a question, what is this jetter worth if you decide to sell it in a year ?


The jetter price I got moongose modle 123 with all the heads around $ 35000 12 Gallon , 3000 psi , Spartan 758 12 gallon 3000 psi almost $ 33000 with all the heads , The jetter north west Eagle 200 9 gallon 4000 psi & 32079.19 they all are trailer jetter .


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> You mention other are running $350/job and that you would need to run $975/job. One of those prices sounds reasonable for a $35k jetter trailer and it ain't the first one.
> 
> Are your competitors using a trailer or a cart? If that's their price with a trailer they are losing money. Are they running the hose multiple times to fully clear the line, or are they hole punchers? What size line is that price? Is that by the job or by the hour?
> 
> ...


I have been subbing the entire of business but you are their mercy I like to get my own equiptment but the challenge is a lot of guy doing jetting for cheap.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

happy plunger said:


> I have been subbing the entire of business but you are their mercy I like to get my own equiptment but the challenge is a lot of guy doing jetting for cheap.


I doubt you’d get my business if others are less than half the price you want to charge. 

You might do a better job but I’d probably never give you a chance to prove it.


----------



## happy plunger (Jan 29, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I doubt you’d get my business if others are less than half the price you want to charge.
> 
> You might do a better job but I’d probably never give you a chance to prove it.


Yes the other day I had call from some one do you do hydro jet I have some roots to be removed I said yes he said how muc do you charge I said $ 975 for first two hours including camera before and after he said letme call you back I got talk to my wife you know what is that mean ? Then he called said I do not find anyone charge less than you I will Call you and he never called back obvoiusly he found some one else becuase he nevr called back .


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m not saying you have to be the most inexpensive but more than double than anyone else is going to cause problems for you.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Mongoose is now almost 9 years old. I was very nervous borrowing $60k with interest but I did it. $60k in revenue the first 9 months, about $72k in the first year, now probably $100k a year in revenue. The 5 year loan was easy, auto payments of course and never thought about them. 

Rarely a week goes by with the jetter sitting unused. Just my experience.........


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I doubt you’d get my business if others are less than half the price you want to charge.
> 
> You might do a better job but I’d probably never give you a chance to prove it.


There are some ways around that. It's all in how you market yourself. You may be a transactional customer who's primary concern is price, and that's fine. And if you want to cater to that clientele, that's fine too.

Or you can go the relational route. Sell your customers the idea that sure you're expensive, but you are the best there is and nobody is cleaner/more experienced/offers a better warranty/uses better materials and equipment than you. You can also casually mention that the customer gets what they pay for if you're comfortable with that. Never put down another company by name. Then perform the kind of work that backs that up. You'll make a customer for life and they will be your word of mouth advertising too.

That's the way my last company did it. We were in the top 3 most expensive outfits in town out of over 70 and we were always booked out for at least 4 days.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

hewhodigsholes said:


> There are some ways around that. It's all in how you market yourself. You may be a transactional customer who's primary concern is price, and that's fine. And if you want to cater to that clientele, that's fine too.
> 
> Or you can go the relational route. Sell your customers the idea that sure you're expensive, but you are the best there is and nobody is cleaner/more experienced/offers a better warranty/uses better materials and equipment than you. You can also casually mention that the customer gets what they pay for if you're comfortable with that. Never put down another company by name. Then perform the kind of work that backs that up. You'll make a customer for life and they will be your word of mouth advertising too.
> 
> That's the way my last company did it. We were in the top 3 most expensive outfits in town out of over 70 and we were always booked out for at least 4 days.


Easier said than done. I wish the guy the best.


----------

